# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > Issue - Is it just me ... or is everyone else experiencing long connection times

## TMS

Seem to be back where we were not so long ago with the constant spinning wheel and "connecting ..." at the bottom of the window.

Not tried to determine what it's looking for but I guess someone has restored some crap.

----------


## oeldere

@TMS

Yep, the same problem accurs here.

----------


## shirleyxls

This has been happening to me on and off for a few days now.  

Sometimes it never comes back and I have to kill the page  :Frown:   When I come back to the page, I have to go through a log off/log on process.

----------


## Kyle123

Yes, the server appears to be going offline intermittently

----------


## TMS

> Yes, the server appears to be going offline intermittently



Ah, so not QUITE the same problem as last time?

----------


## Tony Valko

S s d d  :Wink:

----------


## TMS

n s s d d maybe?  :Wink:   Or n b n q s s d d?

----------


## Tony Valko

Possibly!

------

----------


## TMS

:Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## EFmanagement

> Seem to be back where we were not so long ago with the constant spinning wheel and "connecting ..." at the bottom of the window.
> 
> Not tried to determine what it's looking for but I guess someone has restored some crap.



Hi TMS,

We have forwarded this to our tech team and we will get back to you as soon as we hear them on this.

Thank you for your understanding and patience.
Team Excel Forum

----------


## TMS

11 days since I posted this and no update on the issues or resolution of them.

----------


## rorya

They're probably busy creating a new survey for you to fill out, about whether you use a Mac or PC and what your shoe size is.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FDibbins

Did not see this until now, and it seems to be OK?  So not sure if it worth the effort to remind them about it?

----------


## EFmanagement

The problem was already resolved but we just forgot to update the status here. Also, no one has reported this again yet. 





> 11 days since I posted this and no update on the issues or resolution of them.



So are you still facing this issue with long time connection or are you just reminding about the issue?

----------


## TMS

> The problem was already resolved but we just forgot to update the status here. Also, no one has reported this again yet.



What absolute rubbish. The problem is ongoing and I continue to see it every time I look at a thread, a sub-forum list, my User CP, new threads, unanswered threads, or whatever.

Take this personally, or not, but my experience of working with Indian co-workers in off-shore IT Support, is that they say what they think is expected of them. Often, this is an out and out lie.

Is the server down? *No*.  Really, are you sure? *Yes*.  But we can't access the server; is it down? *No*.  Are you sure? *Yes, the server is not down*.  But we've got someone stood next to it, and he says it's down. *Ah, yes, the server is down*. How long has the server been down? *Only a few minutes* ...  And so it goes on.

----------


## TMS

> So are you still facing this issue with long time connection or are you just reminding about the issue



Yes, as I said previously, yes it is still on-going. When I open a thread or refresh a list, the timer wheel loops for about one (1) minute ... sixty (60) seconds.

If it wasn't a pain, I wouldn't have reported it. If it was resolved, I wouldn't be "just reminding about the issue".

----------


## shirleyxls

Yes, definitely still ongoing  :Frown: 

60 second wait, double posting of some replies, some replies say you are trying to double post when you're not, New Posts refresh disappears at random intervals, I even had one yesterday which said I was trying to post html (I totally wasn't!!) in a reply and kept kicking me out.

This is a great forum with some really dedicated people trying to help each other, but it can be incredibly frustrating at times.

----------


## TMS

I am not alone! Thank you for corroborating my experience. I was beginning to doubt myself.

----------


## AliGW

For me, the forum resolves quickly, but the icon continues spinning for quite some time afterwards. I have not been taken to an oops! page quite so much recently, although it was happening a lot about six weeks ago during my last break.

----------


## TMS

Hi Ali: But, you have to stop the timer wheel if you want to refresh the current view or change to a different view.

----------


## AliGW

> Hi Ali: But, you have to stop the timer wheel if you want to refresh the current view or change to a different view.



No, don't seem to have to. It's whirring now!

----------


## TMS

Maybe that is just me then  :Frown:

----------


## oeldere

@TMS 

No, it is not just you.

It occurs to me also (from time to time).

----------


## TMS

A very current example ...

Please try again.jpg

----------


## AliGW

I've had just one of those today.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Re long connection...
I get something similar when editing, or posting a couple of times quickly one after the other.. ( Forget for now that the reply vanishes on editing – the workaround has become second nature /  instinct, so I never notice or experience that problem hardly anymore !!,)

I actually find the workaround quite “Fun” in a weird way..

So I post and the wheel thing start on its 5 minute spinning..
I open a new tab go to the Post , I find it has been posted and i edit it again.
So I post and the wheel thing start on its 5 minute spinning..
I open a new tab go to the Post , I find it has been posted and i edit it again.
So I post and the wheel thing start on its 5 minute spinning..
I open a new tab go to the Post , I find it has been posted and i edit it again.
So I post and the wheel thing start on its 5 minute spinning..
I open a new tab go to the Post , I find it has been posted and i edit it again.
So I post and the wheel thing start on its 5 minute spinning..
I open a new tab go to the Post , I find it has been posted and i edit it again.
So I post and the wheel thing start on its 5 minute spinning..
I open a new tab go to the Post , I find it has been posted and i edit it again.
So I post and the wheel thing start on its 5 minute spinning..
I open a new tab go to the Post , I find it has been posted and i edit it again.

When i am finished , the original tab and all others are spinning still merrily . No Idea what it is doing, . I guessed maybe collecting all my Passwords, all Personal details etc.. etc. As I am sure it has already got them all, Lol...  I just close them tabs  ... saves a bit unnecessary effort to the EF Software – don’t want to put it under pressure in case it throws another wobbly
Albert

----------


## oeldere

I received today 35 the same message that someone replied on a threat.    :Mad:

----------


## Philb1

The Excel Forum webpages very rarely fully load for me, they haven't done for months & months. The whirly thing on my tab spins for as long as the page is on that tab. I have the same problem with uploading attachments, I haven't been able to for months & months, I've been using Dropbox links instead.
I also notice that none of the other Excel help forums have the same problem, which makes for a pretty good reason to look there before looking at this site. It's supposed to be a user friendly experience, not a punch up with a pc.
I did read somewhere that a very common reason for a page not loading is because the page is looking for all the social media ESS H 1 T so we can all be good sheep & press like for something we really don't give a monkeys about.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

I am gettong very long loading times and getting our old friend
"Sucuri CloudProxy - Backend Server timeout"
quite a lot just now. 

Anyone else ?

Alan

----------


## FDibbins

I have raised this with the TT

----------


## Doc.AElstein

@Ford
Thanks  :Smilie: 

@ Philb1 
 :Smilie:  Super explanation !  :Smilie:   May be explains the whole
Bannered poppy up stuff :Smilie: 
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...indow-tab.html
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...e-stopped.html
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...cel-forum.html

Alan
 :Smilie: 

Edit P.s. @ Philb1
The attatchments thing may be a different issue / problem...
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...tachments.html

----------


## TMS

I think Kyle once explained that it is because the pages have stuff like this in them: 

< iframe src="de.linkedin.com/in/alicia-mattar-6a103998" style="height:2px;width:2px;display:none;" >< /iframe >

----------


## FDibbins

Doc thanks, I try and help where I can.

----------


## vcoolio

Hello All,

I'm coming in a bit late on this one but I share your pain!

There seems to be a hell of a lot of crap (advertising videos) that wants to load first.

Cheerio,
vcoolio.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

@ Ford, you’re welcome. We appreciate your difficulties accessing ExcelForum still having ExcelForum Blocked, which I guess due to the continuing problems at ExcelForum is unlikely to change! ( or would not stay unblocked Lol, when the next big software problem inevitably occurs,.. lol   :Smilie:  )
_...................................................................
@ vcoolio.
Seems by me to be a lot of adverts taking time to load. But the endless loading is almost certainly also due to something else perculiar to ExclForum, we think.....
_....................................................................
_..............................................


I think most people using ExcelForum, and possibly some other Forums as well, would agree that the various problems including the endless loading is extreme at ExcelForum, and ExcelForum also appears to have  extra peculiar problems, as TMS/Kyle and others  have noted.... 
But I would just mention in passing that I have noticed that other similar sites have started taking longer and longer to Load. 
It appears to some extent to be due to advertising loading, ( at least at the bottom left of my browser Window it keeps telling me it is waiting for this that and the other. ). It looks mostly like advertisements being loaded, and videos etc. I also notice more often my Browser crashing or partly so due to not being able to upload something at all, or not quick enough
I possibly notice that more as I have to use older machines and older browsers etc. 
I expect that is to some extent an inevitable trend. 
Advertiser and owners of sites will try to take advantage of faster computers to cram more in. If you are able to keep updating to the newest stand in your computer then you will not notice getting more stuff rammed down your Throat
Sadly if you are unable to update so often, then you may get left behind.  :Frown: 
I have some old Note Books that are almost unusable now on the internet, despite an overhaul including a new hard drive etc...

I tend to get in the habit of preparing answers in Word , then copying across  ( due to other problems like Post vanishing on editing etc, ) and then just post, and then the other trick I noted in #26
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4400495
seems to work generally well when viewing a Thread also.._..._...
_..._...The trick which works by me is:... if you open a new tab whilst one you are using is endlessly loading and re navigate, (  just copy the URL to the new Tab URL window, ) then  strangely that new Tab often works quicker. I am not sure if that is peculiar to my system. But it seems if one Tab is “hung up” endlessly loading then others go quicker. Also if I then just close the Tab still endlessly loading then the new one I have open is still quite quick. Strange.  I have no idea about computers, I am not sure if my method somehow “kills” off some active spying link.. ( Maybe the trick would not work on newer computers that do not get a tab “hung” up – no idea )

----------


## FDibbins

> Hello All,
> 
> I'm coming in a bit late on this one but I share your pain!
> 
> There seems to be a hell of a lot of crap (advertising videos) that wants to load first.
> 
> Cheerio,
> vcoolio.



I have not seen that (vids?)  Did you catch what they were for?

----------


## vcoolio

Hello Ford,

As I sit here slurping on my Espresso, the vids have decided to stay away! I don't know if its a local thing (tracking cookies?) as I don't really understand this sort of thing. It is a real problem (for me at least) in other forums such as Mr. Excel, VBA Express and XL Guru. Its relatively minor over at CCM.net as they have managed to crack down on "rogue" advertising.

The vids are really annoying as they take forever to load (hence the circle thing just spins and spins and the forum page freezes until the vid has fully loaded) and, with some, you only have to accidently run the cursor over them and some clown spruiks at the top of his/her voice the benefits of the garbage that they want to sell.

Like I said, I don't know if its a local thing but perhaps Admin are wiser on these sorts of things and have a "remedy".

Cheerio,
vcoolio.

----------


## FDibbins

If it on other sites too, then it is not "local" to us.  I have not heard from other members seeing this problem, so perhaps you caught a cold somewhere?  I will get the tech team to look into this though

----------


## vcoolio

Thanks Ford.

By local, I meant my machine.

Cheerio,
vcoolio.

----------


## vcoolio

Hello Ford,

Well, all the advertising came back with a vengeance last night. I looked further into it and apparently it is a "localised" (my machine) thing.

Briefly:-

Apparently, as I have a Google account, they track whatever content I browse on the net and then filter the ads that I see to be similar to the content that I was previously viewing. All done by tracking cookies I believe.

I checked my Google settings in order to turn this feature off, but, if I do, they say that I will still receive advertising regardless of what site I visit and the advertising will be "non-specific". In other words, I would receive a bazillion times more garbage to annoy me!

The only way I can completely stop it is to delete my Google account! Isn't this bordering on black-mail?

Does anyone else here have this problem?

Anyway, I just thought that you'd be interested to know.

Cheerio,
vcoolio.

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks for the feedback.  Yes, by "local", I meant on your machine only.  

I have a google account too, I pretty much only use google chrome on the forum, but I dont see those adds?

----------


## Kyle123

I don't see any ads when signed in. There are a few things that may cause this, firstly run a malware scanner - malware can inject ads into webpages to generate revenue. I believe that there are some ISPs in some countries that inject ads to pages, agaim to generate revenue. Have you tried installing an adblocker? That should fix the issues

----------


## vcoolio

Thanks Kyle.

I run a malware scanner every day at a certain time. That's when the ads ease off. But of course when I start surfing again......................

An adblocker may be the way to go. Any suggestions?

Cheerio,
vcoolio.

----------


## Kyle123

I used Adblock plus on chrome for Windows, took it off my Mac though as I found it affected chrome adversely

----------


## vcoolio

Thanks for the info Kyle.

BTW, I just received notification of your reply twice! Sound familiar??!!??

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi
Anyone else had a Not Authorised Error??
I got it on and off the last few days. Mostly when trying to Edit. Yesterday and today it came up so much it has been  almost impossible for me to post
NotAuthorised.jpg
http://imgur.com/nOwioYr
NotAuthorised.JPG



I tried on two computers, same results. 

Alan

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Hi
> Anyone else had a Not Authorised Error??
> I got it on and off the last few days. Mostly when trying to Edit. Yesterday and today it came up so much it has been  almost impossible for me to post
> ....



Just to update. - I have sorted this problem. I will not post openly how as it may give a way to help spammers spamming. 
If anyone encounters the same problem, then PM me and I will let you know how to sort it.
Alan

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Just adding a couple of weird ExcelForum access wonkies.. to the list...
This comes up consistently for long periods recently on one of my computers using Google Chrome: ( only with ExcelForum ). Translated it says something about ExcelForum redirecting too much. It suggest doing things like deleting cookies etc.. Tried everything with no effect  so mostly no access on that browser on that computer.. I notice that after any quick attempt to access ExcelForum the cookie list is swamped.  ties up maybe with redirects, endless loading, the computer getting filled with crap etc.. or whatever
TooManyRedirects.JPG http://imgur.com/wiNrgTv 
TooManyRedirects.JPG

On most other computers and Browsers I am getting this weird format mostly, but it often goes away after clicking back and forth through different Sub Forums and posts:
WeirdFormatExcelForum.JPG http://imgur.com/gP0CDrt 
WeirdFormatExcelForum.JPG


I found one old computer which I still can just about access the forum on ... sometimes..  An old computer with no virus protection etc... - I guess it is bad if you cannot get access to ExcelForum. I guess it is bad if you can get access to ExcelForum
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TMS

Looks like style sheets aren't being used or not available.

----------

